

Show HN: Authority: ORM-neutral, OO Rails authorization - billybob
https://github.com/nathanl/authority
Authority is my new Rails authorization plugin. Why another one?<p>Some things that make it different:<p>- 100% ORM neutral
- No new DSL to learn; just plain Ruby methods
- Authorization logic goes in authorizer classes, so any inheritance pattern you want is fine
- Helps you organize your logic, but that logic can be anything you can write in Ruby: check permissions in a database, or how many points a user has (like StackOverflow), or a weather report from London for all it cares.<p>Extensive tests and friendly documentation await you at the repo: http://github.com/nathanl/authority
======
billybob
Authority is my new Rails authorization plugin. Why another one?

Some things that make it different:

\- 100% ORM neutral

\- No new DSL to learn; just plain Ruby methods

\- Authorization logic goes in authorizer classes, so any inheritance pattern
you want is fine

\- Helps you organize your logic, but that logic can be anything you can write
in Ruby: check permissions in a database, or how many points a user has (like
StackOverflow), or a weather report from London for all it cares.

Extensive tests and friendly documentation await you at the repo:
<http://github.com/nathanl/authority>

